# Catamaran Partner Wanted!!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m looking for a partner who would like to help me operate a brand new,
state-of-the-art, high performance, charter catamaran in exotic locations around the world. The ultimate objective - a seven year world cruise for fun and profit.

Here are the steps necessary to make it happen:

1. Purchase design plans for Wilderness 1320 (43'') performance cruising catamaran from Schionning Designs in Australia. Web site: www.schionningdesigns.com.au.

2. Contract with multihull builder Cebu Multihulls, Inc. in the Philippines to construct the yacht (7 mos.).

3. Set up a St. Vincent Limited Liability Corporation and Offshore bank account.

4. Leisurely cruise the world spending the maximum allowable time in the cruising hot spots - The Great Barrier Reef, Thailand, Indonesia, the Aegean and Med., South Pacific, the Caribbean, etc. 

5. Book cabin space for 7-10 day excursions in the various hot spots. Book cabin space for the passages between the hot spots. Attract bookings from the web and communicate from anywhere using Immarstat M.

6. After seven years, sail the boat to the U.S. and sell it for a profit.

Total cost to build and equip the boat, set up the LLC and website: $200,000

Gross income per double cabin/week $2,500 x 4/month $10,000/mo

Market value of boat after seven years: $250,000

Questions? Email me at [email protected]


----------

